# PM 7/2012 Staatsanwaltschaft warnt vor E-Mails mit Schadsoftware



## bernhard (1 Mai 2012)

http://www.berlin.de/sen/justiz/strafverfolgung/presse/archiv/20120430.1305.369481.html
PM 7/2012 Staatsanwaltschaft warnt vor E-Mails mit Schadsoftware

Pressemitteilung Nr. 7/2012 vom 30.04.2012

Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Berlin
- Der Pressesprecher -

Unter verschiedenen Email-Accounts werden zur Zeit E-Mails, die die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin als vermeintlichen Urheber ausweisen und inhaltlich folgendes Muster haben, an eine Vielzahl von Personen versandt:



> _Von: xxxxx_
> _Gesendet: Freitag, 27. April 2012 09:31_
> _An: xxxxx_
> _Betreff: Urheberrecht Verletzung Aktenzeichen 965556231_
> ...


 
Die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin weist ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass sie nicht Urheber dieser E-Mails ist und warnt davor, die Anhänge zu diesen E-Mails, bei denen es sich um Zip-Dateien handelt, zu öffnen, da es sich hierbei nach ersten Bewertungen um Schadsoftware handelt.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (1 Mai 2012)

bernhard schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin weist ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass sie nicht Urheber dieser E-Mails ist und warnt ...


 
Nicht nur die StA Berlin wanrt. Die Masche läuft momentan bundesweit. Betroffen sind noch eine Reihe weiterer Staatsanwaltschaften, die ebenfalls schon in Pressemitteilungen vor den betrügerischen E-Mails warnen. Beispielsweise auch die StAs aus Köln, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt/M., München usw.


----------

